# ?????? name the fish you have



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

What kind of fish are in your tanks?
I have!
55 gallon brakish
6 Mollies
2 Archers
1 Columbian shark

75 gallon fresh
2 Cichlids
1 Clown knife 14 inch
1 Cat fish 12 inch
1 Asian needle fish
1 Blue lobster

55 gallon fresh 
6 Mollies
2 Columbian tetras
3 Painted white skirt tetras
2 green spoted puffers
more to come

10 gallon fresh 
164 mollie fry

10 gallon brakish
79 fry

125 fresh an 30 salt, gallon in the works


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I have 15 guppies corbra variety, one albino catfish pigmy. hes an excellent babysitter for fry. In a tank by himself a blue betta.


----------



## dylan94 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have:
10 gallon:
-A pair of kribs

29 gallon:
-3 angels
-a lot of guppies
-4 cories
-1 blue gourami
- 3 swordtails
- 1 otto


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

10G Fresh:
-1 female betta
-Adding 7 Cardinal Tetras from my 5G
-Will add 3 cories

Soon to be 29/37G African:
-African Cichlids

40G Salt:
-2 Clowns
-1 YWG
-Will add 1 Diadem Pseudochromis/Royal Gramma soon.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a 29 gallon tank with 12 black neon tetras, one dwarf gourami, 1 peppered corydora, 1 dojo loach, 1 female betta, 1 pictus catfish.
Then in a betta tank I have 1 male viel taled betta fish.


----------



## Busgod (Mar 4, 2008)

20 gal 
1 jack dempsy
1 common pleco

44 gal
2 trophies buboisis
1 unk rifft lake cichlid
1 ukn malawie chichlid
1 hump head frontosa
3 clown loaches
1 watermellon pleco L-203
1 brissel nose pleco 

45 gal
1 royal pleco L-203
5 albino barbs
6 green tiger barbs
6 tiger barbs 
5 rainbows

55 gal
1 emperor pleco L204
1 rubber nose pleco
5 emperor tetra
5 cherry barbs
9 harliquin rasboras
10 long fin teteras
10 rummy nose tetra
3 corydor trilians
5 zebra loaches


wheeeeeew


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Mine are in my signature below. But not mentioned (in the 10 gallon) are 6 Rummynose tetra which will eventually go into the 37 gallon and guppies (1 male, 3 female, 1 juvie male).


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Signature should do...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Six bettas in separate containers.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Any one else on here have fish or are they just here reading? lol Come on tell us what fish you have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## easty83 (Dec 21, 2008)

112 gallon soon to be 180 gallon in approx 2-3 mths

2 x Venustus (1 mature male)
1 x elongatus mpanga (male)
1 x elongatus neon spot (male)
1 x jacofreibi eureka red (male)
1 x bi-colour peacok (male)
1 x synodontis nyassae
1 x afra cobue (male)
3 x electric blue (1 male, 2 females)
2 x aceii msuli point (1male, 1 female)
3 x electric yellow (1 male , 2 females)
1 x red empress (male)


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

I got the 30 gallon salt that turned into a 40 gallon with a pair of percula clowns, domino damsel, blue damsel. and a chocolate star, and a red scooter blenny. The 125 turned in to a 150 and it has 13 leperinus. 1 adult 12 babys.


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

what is a fry?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Baby fish! New born.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

My fish are listed in my aquarium logs (to the left under user name for those that aren't familiar )


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

My signature says it all..............


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

1 Juvenile Tiger Oscar
1 Jack Dempsey(?)
1 Tiny rescued feeder Goldfish (1/2 inch)
1 Juvenile African Clawed Frog
3 Mystery Snails (Black, Ivory, Gold)

For the most part they are in their own tanks.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

We have

1 african cichlid
1 south american cichlid
1 peacock cichlid
1 unknown cichlid
1 pleco
1 lace catfish
1 dinosaur eel


----------



## SueK (Aug 7, 2009)

5 Gal - Blue crown tail betta

20 Long (moving to a 46 tomorrow)
- 7 serbai cories
- 3 phantom tetra
- 7 dwarf neon rainbows


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Here goes from smallest to biggest:

2.5 Gallon:
Several Baby Guppys not sure how many maybe 8-10
2 Unknown Snails

10 Gallon:
4 Glofish
1 Male Fancy Tail Guppy
1 Oto
1 Crown Tail Betta

10 Gallon:
3 Sunburst Playts
1 Female Swordtail
2 Leopard Cory Cat
1 Peppered Cory Cat
1 Blue Mystery Snail

20 Gallon:
1 Male Betta 
3 Glass Fish
3 Sunburst Playts
1 Oto
6 Neon Tetra

44 Gallon:
1 Albino Cory Cat
1 Leopard Cory Cat
1 Emerald Cory Cat
Soon to be added after cycle:
6 Honey Sunset Gourami
6 Harlequin Rasbora
7 Neon Tetra
6 Fancy Tail Guppy
1 Mystery Snail


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

x2 electric blue johanni
x2 yellow labichromis

many more africans coming soon!!!


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

x1 Jack Dempsey
x2 Texas Cichlid
x1 Firemouth
x5 Cherry Barbs (was 15 two days ago..)
x1 Red Belly Pirahna
x1 Red Claw Crab


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

I have to many and not enough time, go to my albums in my profile, LOL


----------

